# Intel Application Accelerator - Speed up PC



## s18000rpm (Dec 29, 2006)

Only for Intel 8xx series motherboard & ATA HDD.

*Improve performance and speed on your Intel-equipped system.*


> The Intel Application Accelerator (IAA) is a performance software package for Intel desktop PCs aimed at optimizing system performance.
> *Technically, the software reduces the storage sub-system bottleneck, enabling faster delivery of data from the hard drive to the processor and other system level hardware*.
> Practically, it *provides accelerated disk speed for games, graphics applications, disk utilities, and media authoring applications*. The Application Accelerator also delivers *faster* overall *system boot times *by significantly accelerating the load time of the OS. Included in the installation package is the Intel Application Accelerator diagnostic utility that provides detailed information on all of the system ATA and ATAPI storage devices including hard drives, CD-ROM drives, DVD-ROM drives, CD-RW drives, and other ATAPI removable media drives.
> 
> ...



go here to see Supported Chipsets

Download the Intel Application Accelerator - v2.3

Source: Neowin Forum + PC World + Intel.com


----------



## ashisharya (Dec 29, 2006)

do v have to put any option for any optimization


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 30, 2006)

sorry i couldnt understand your query.

i could not try this s/w as i have Intel 915G motherboard.


----------



## n2casey (Dec 30, 2006)

^^
I m using it for last 2 years. No need to put any extra options there. Just install it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 30, 2006)

u do not need this driver if u r using any chipset above intel 845G


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 30, 2006)

this is way too old!


----------

